# Michigan - Toro Snow Blowers



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have 22 Toro snow blowers for sale. The snow blowers are all the 2-stroke models. Good paddles & scrapers. All units in good working order. Located in Auburn Hills, Michigan. Asking $175 per unit. If interested, please call our office at 248.276.8800 or send message.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy carp!

Good luck!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What models are they ?

That is a truck load of blowers for sure....who supplies you with replacements ?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Load up a trailer and bring them east. People would snap those up around here.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have about a dozen units remaining if anyone is interested. The models are the 2450 & 3650 models. If interested please call our office at 248.276.8800 or reply via message. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have about 6 units remaining if anyone is interested. If interested please call our office at 248.276.8800 or reply via message. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We still have about 6 units remaining if anyone is interested.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Have any left?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Still have 6 units remaining if anyone is interested.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

How much do you want for all six? I can pick them up on Friday


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have someone stopping over late this afternoon, I am not sure how many will be remaining Friday, TBD. I'll drop it down to $150 per unit if you want multiple units.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

sounds good. thank you.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We still have a few units remaining if anyone is looking for some snow blowers.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have 6 units remaining if anyone is looking for snow blowers.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Patrick are you liquidating any western plows this year?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Patrick34 said:


> We have 6 units remaining if anyone is looking for snow blowers.


Are you with TDE?


----------

